# Can I see your dust collector/Air compressor rooms?



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I would like to know how many of you run your dust collector and air compressors in sheds outside your shop. I would like to know how that has worked and if you have anything you would do different? I am planning on building a shed to handle both my air compressor and dust collector. Things I am wondering about: Is heat or cold a problem (I live in Colorado) did you insulate? Should I separate the rooms? how do you handle draining your compressor tanks? any problems with putting dust collector and air compressor in same shed. And I would love to see some!

Thanks B


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

i dont have a pic and i wont be at my shop untill 2 weeks from now but il explain mine. I have the impeller in a crawl space just outside my shop. it is open to the air but not the weather. It has been fine through 2 winters with sub 15 temperatures. the only downside is that it pumps my heated shop air into the freezing outdoors


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

Small shop; small vacuum closet. All that noisy stuff goes out back. And, I've even got room to stack a few saw horses in there too!


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Teamturpin I actually saw yours online. I am stealing a few ideas from yours. I dont think im going to run any kind of filter on mine though just direct left over dust after the cyclone out the side of the shed.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

I would like to try and rejuvenate this thread. I'm building a dust collector/compressor room and looking for ideas. How about a photo or two of yours?


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Hard to get a good picture of my 3.5 ft by 7.5 ft. "utility room" containing both my air compressor and the cyclone dust collection system. This room is in the corner of my shop which is heated and cooled by a heat pump and a wood burning stove. The door in the photo is a rear door to the shop which allows me to easily remove & empty the dust barrel without having to carry it over the shop floor. This is one of two doors with the other leading into the shop. This two door arrangement allows air from the dust collector to be vented out the back of the shop on mild days and to be circulated in the shop on cold or hot days. Above the door leading to the shop is a filtered vent (20X20) for a final filtering before air is returned to the shop when both doors are closed.

The air compressor Is a 60 Gallon Ingersol Rand Unit that is mounted on concrete mounts elevated some 6 inches off of the floor. The condensate from this unit and all of the supply piping feeding the shop floor retractable units is periodically discharged through a ball valve leading to the exterior of the shop. The supply line travels through a homemade condenser (zig zagged 1/2" pipe) then to the feeder lines leading to the retractable reels that are routed "uphill" so that any condensate that collects in these lines is returned to a small reservoir (2" pipe) mounted at the bottom of the compressor. Since this compressor is mounted in an air conditioned shop there is not much condensate collected from this arrangement. Hope this helps with your question/request. Contact me if you have further questions.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Roger. Nice machine you got there. I'm especially interested in how people get air lines and DC vents through walls and how(if) they vent to the outdoors or back into the shop.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I moved my compressor to a separate metal shed that I do my finishing in. It was inhaling too much sawdust from the dust collector.


----------

